# Store Dress Code



## D3str0 (Feb 13, 2022)

Hello everyone,

I have been getting conflicting answers in regards dress code for store.

Can we wear shirts like these? Is dress code store specific?


----------



## SallyHoover (Feb 13, 2022)

It is store specific.  At mine it is 100% ok in the winter but occasionally you may have a leader in the summer who says no to anything plaid.


----------



## D3str0 (Feb 13, 2022)

SallyHoover said:


> It is store specific.  At mine it is 100% ok in the winter but occasionally you may have a leader in the summer who says no to anything plaid.


Thank you.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 14, 2022)

You are gorgeous


----------



## happygoth (Feb 14, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> You are gorgeous


Duh fuq?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 14, 2022)

happygoth said:


> Duh fuq?


That’s a good looking picture of a man..


----------



## happygoth (Feb 14, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> That’s a good looking picture of a man..


Lol he's ok but I don't think that is the OP.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Feb 15, 2022)

You could wear this at my store. Not sure my store really has a dress code anymore - lots of non-Target logo-ed shirts, not remotely red, worn under an open shirt that has a small amount of red in it. Honestly, there have been plenty of times when I see someone behind the Guest Service counter and wonder what a guest is doing back there or seeing someone who looks like a guest pushing a 3-tier cart ... and then I see their name tag.
At least the shirt in your example is predominantly red.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Feb 15, 2022)

I’ve always been told as long as the shirt is 50% red it’s ok. I sat wear but, bring an extra shirt in case someone tells you something.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Feb 15, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> You are gorgeous


I agree.


----------

